

Startup With Me - siddhant
http://startupwithme.com

======
rsbrown
If this is your site (wasn't clear from the submission), I have one
suggestion:

Your slogan "Matching Entrepreneurs and Ideas" is in the page title but not on
the page anywhere. I think that line does a good job telling what the site is
about without making the reader wade through the front page copy.

